# Voice over IP (VoIP) τεχνολογίες και software > Skype, Betamax, Sip Providers >  Σκάλωμα RasPBX με Cosmote sip trunk

## xatzosd

Ενώ για λίγη ώρα όλα δουλεύουν μια χαρά, είναι registered, γίνονται κανονικά κλήσεις κάποια στιγμή δεν μπορώ να δεχθώ κλήσεις και όταν παίρνω λέει ότι όλες οι γραμμές είναι κατειλημένες.
Στα logs φαίνεται ότι προσπαθεί να κάνει register attempts στον ims και δεν μπορεί. Η μόνη λύση που βρήκα για να ξεσκαλώσει είναι να βγάζω το καλώδιο δικτύου και να το ξαναβάζω. Ακόμα και επανεκίνηση να κάνω το rpi4 πάλι δεν δουλεύει, το οποίο μου φαίνεται παράξενο. Έχω βάλει τα DNS του ΟΤΕ και έχω κάνει whitelist την ip του ims από το f2b.
Τέλος, κάποιες κλήσεις ακούγονται μόνο στην μία πλευρά, αλλά είναι 1 στις 100, το οποίο από ότι βρήκα οφείλεται σε κλήσεις μέσω VoLTE ή WIFI calling.

----------


## astbox

Για δώσε το whitelist που έχεις κάνει.

----------


## xatzosd

H ip που έβαλα στο αρχείο jail.conf


Και τα dns που έχω στο resolve

----------


## sxbcl

Μιλάμε για επαγγελματική Flexy γραμμή ή για "οικιακή" ; 
Γιατί οι DNS 195.167.21.200 & .22.200 είναι μόνο για  Flexy και δεν κάνουν resolve στην .16.20 για τον ims.

----------


## xatzosd

Δεν γνωρίζω αν θεωρείται οικιακή, αλλά έχω το business fiber 200 με 2 κανάλια φωνής.

----------


## astbox

Καλό στο whitelist να βάλεις τα ranges που παίζει ο OTE γιατί μετά από τελευταία ενημέρωση του πλέον θα παίζει μόνο με fqdn κάτι που σημαίνει ότι το ims μπορεί να αλλάξει IP ανά πάσα στιγμή ειδικά αν κάνουν load balancing.

----------


## xatzosd

Γνωρίζουμε ποιο είναι το range ή πρέπει να επικοινωνήσω με cosmote για να μου πούνε?

----------


## sxbcl

Και σβήνεις τους 195.167.21.200 & 195.167.22.200 και χρησιμοποιείς για DNS της Cosmote, 212.205.212.205 & 195.170.0.1

----------


## astbox

Εδώ ο sxbcl τα παίζει στα δάχτυλα, δεν τα έχω πρόχειρα, θυμάμαι που τα στέλνανε μαζί με τα στοιχεία σύνδεσης στις flexy, τώρα στα πιο κάτω πακέτα δεν ξέρω τι κάνουν αλλά υπέθεσα θα ίσχυε το ίδιο, μάλλον όχι.

----------


## sxbcl

Γενικά τα δίκτυα του IMS είναι 195.167.16.0/24, 195.167.17.0/24, 195.167.21.0/24 & 195.167.22.0/24 και για το signalling και για τα media

----------


## xatzosd

Οκ άλλαξα τα DNS και έβαλα όλες τις περιοχές των IP. Θα σας ενημερώσω για το αν δούλεψε ή όχι, μετά από ένα χρονικό διάστημα και θα φτιάξω ένα tutorial για ote sip trunk σε rpi αν δουλέψουν, για να το έχουν μαζεμένο και οι επόμενοι.

----------


## xatzosd

Τώρα όλα φαίνεται να δουλεύουν. Ευχαριστώ. Το μόνο πρόβλημα που μου έχει απομείνει είναι ότι κάποιες κλήσεις από συγκεκριμένους αριθμούς δεν έχουν ήχο ή κλείνουν. Στα logs μου πετάει πολλά τέτοια μηνύματα :
translate.c: 97 lost frame(s) 40362/40264 (slin@8000)->(alaw@8000)
chan_sip.c: Can't send 10 type frames with SIP write

----------


## sxbcl

Νομίζω ότι προσπαθεί να κάνει transcoding σε G.722->G.711 και δεν το σηκώνει το μηχανάκι....

----------


## astbox

Για κάποιο λόγο σου κάνει transcode, βάλε allow=alaw μόνο στο trunk και θα σταματήσει να σου κάνει transcode.

----------


## xatzosd

Με σκέτο allow=alaw δείχνει να δουλεύει, το έβαλα τώρα g722&alaw για να δω αν θα λειτουργεί παίρνοντας όποτε χρειάζεται το g722.

----------


## astbox

Τι είχες πριν;

----------


## xatzosd

Τίποτα,  ούτε disallow ούτε allow , οπότε υποθέτω είχε default το allow=all.

----------


## astbox

Ε μάλλον και στα global defaults έχει τις παναγιας τα μάτια. Λογικά με αυτό που έχεις τώρα δεν θα έχεις θέμα. Μην βάλεις ποτέ g729 θα σταματήσουν να παίζουν τα dtmf.

----------


## xatzosd

Εξακολουθούν κάποιες κλήσης να μην έχουν ήχο (1 στις 10). Μπορώ να προσπαθήσω τίποτα άλλο εκτός από DNS και whitelist στο f2b?
Στα logs δεν βγάζει τίποτα ανάμεσα στις κλήσεις, που να με βοηθάει. Έχει joined όταν αρχίσει και left όταν το κλείσω.

bridge_channel.c: Channel SIP/204-0000099d joined 'simple_bridge' basic-bridge
bridge_channel.c: Channel SIP/OTE-00000999 joined 'simple_bridge' basic-bridge
bridge_channel.c: Channel SIP/204-0000099d left 'simple_bridge' basic-bridge
bridge_channel.c: Channel SIP/OTE-00000999 left 'simple_bridge' basic-bridge

----------


## astbox

tcpdump να δούμε τι negotiation γίνεται.

----------


## xatzosd

Θα την τρέξω αύριο το πρωί λογικά, που θα έχει πολύ traffic και θα ξαναστείλω.

----------


## astbox

Δες εδώ

https://jonathanmanning.com/2009/10/...dump-on-linux/

πως να το ρίξεις σε αρχείο απλά έχε στο νου σου ότι αν έχεις μεγάλο όγκο, θα γράψει αρκετό πράγμα οπότε φρόντισε να έχει χώρο ο δίσκος.

----------

